# Hurricane Bank charter for jigging/popping



## ksong

As some members might know, I am planning to charter a boat to fish Hurricane Bank for 10 - 14 days exclusively for jigging and popping.
Hurricane Bank is located about 1,100 miles off San Dieog and about 400 miles off Cabo San Lucas. It is an underwater valcano and is fomous for abundance of yellowfin tuna in 100 lbs - 300 lbs as well as wahoo.

To arrange a trip such a long trip which requires 4 day travel to get there out of San Dieg is not easy and is very risky while requiring lots of preparation and luck. 

But I decided to go ahead as it is a kind of life time experience and it is an ultimate trip for jigging and popping fishermen.

I'll post about the development of the charter. 
The best period to fish there is from Nov to January and I am contacting several boats now to fish in those periods.


----------



## Swells

Wow I wish I owned the video rights to filming this rodeo, and could get a free ride.


----------



## trlrman

kil,what would you guess the price range on this trip to be ? i am very intresed


----------



## ksong

trlrman said:


> kil,what would you guess the price range on this trip to be ? i am very intresed


I got an offer from one of the best and new long range boats in San Diego. The deal is super as it cost abour $3,280 incuding everything except tips based on 26 fishermen for 13 days. The nomal cost for the trip is close to $4000. 
However they trip is in April and I prefer to fish Nov, Dec and Jan.
Based on the offer, I think I can get a deal around $3000 or less excluding tip for 12 days from other boats.


----------



## trlrman

alright i'll start saving now keep me informed, nov.,dec jan sounds great!


----------



## BretABaker

spring 2011 may work, but i cannot know until closer.

is there anywhere to stop and jig for yellowtail on the way out? how is the wahoo bite in april?


----------



## ksong

I am contacting a boat which can sail out of Cabo San Lucas in Nov/Dec in 2010. If I can get the boat, it shorten traveling time tremendously. 
I am thinking about all inclusive trip except hard liquors from airport transportation, tips, foods, drinks, ect.


----------



## BretABaker

kil - nice seeing you today and finally seeing your shop . its a great place where thousands of dollars can be spent in a very short amount of time! 

the trip you told us about sounds awesome, and after seeing Basil's pictures looks even more tempting. this would definitely be a 'must do' trip that should be on every offshore fishermans list.


----------



## ksong

Wahoodad's Hurricane Bank trip on the Intrepid last year.
They stayed Hurrincane Bank two days and fished inshore.


----------



## trlrman

the cabo boat would be great with a lot less ride time!


----------



## ksong

They still don't give an answer. When they can not give a simple answer whether we can charter the boat or not, they have some problems and the answer is usually negative.
I don't have not much options at this moment.
They have one other 105' old boat. But I don't want to go to the Hurricane Bank with the boat. If they can have special permit to closed Clarion Islands, I can consider to fish on the boat because it is only 250 miles from Cabos. 
The other option is to fish on the Intrepid in April, 2011. However it has a remote chance becasue there is no other places to go in April if we can not go to the Hurricane Bank due to weather and it is almost impossible to fish because of sharks. 
I still considering to go on a long range boat out of San Diego in Nov/Jan, but it is not find a proper boat as those dates are prime time for them and many object it becasue of four days traveling time. 
I'll make a final decision by the end of Feb whether we go this year or postpone to next year so that fishermen on the list can make other plan.


----------



## ksong

*Am I dreaming ?*

I am looking for any apportunity to fish Lslas Revillagigedos now.
If the boat I am contacting can get permit to fish closed Lslas Revillagigedos, I am in heaven.  I don't think it is easy, but not impossible as they got permit for diving there already.
Let's hope it happens. 
Herricane Bank is still in consideration, but if I can fish the closed islands, I'd rather fish there than the Hurricane Banks as it is much closer and fishing should be better.


----------



## drfishalot

good luck. I tried to find a multi day boat out of cabo years ago and had no luck. that was prob 6-8 yrs ago.


----------



## ksong

drfishalot said:


> good luck. I tried to find a multi day boat out of cabo years ago and had no luck. that was prob 6-8 yrs ago.


There were two boats out of Cabos years ago. one was the Search which fished around lower Banks off Mac Bay and the other was the Qualifier 105 which ventured out even to Hurricane Bank. I took the Search for 6/7 days trip and had a midiocre trip.


----------



## ksong

My friend Greg is fishing those closed islands on the Royal Star out of San Diego now. Here is his report. It seems he is out of jigs soon. 
Good to know we need lots of cheap jigs to fish there.

---------------------

*Update from 2/12/10 - Fishing San Benedicto Island*

Gear - Blew up a BX2 600 Reel on a med. tuna

"Today was sharky and casualties were high. Fish were smaller. Managed to conservatively hook 25-20 tuna, only tagged 6. Had about 6 tuna on jigs. Lost 3 jigs, 2 to tuna and 1 to a wahoo. Fished mainly bait. Had a wahoo skying out of the water. Fought a medium tuna (possibly a shark?) for about 45 mins with a belt and harness.

There were many a sardine being fished on jigging gear (not by me.) One of todays highlights, caught a 25lb. amber jack."

*Update from 2/13/10 - Socorro Island and San Benedicto Island*

Gear - Blew up Saltiga 50 on a wahoo

"We road 35 miles to Socorro Island to be turned away due to Mexican Naval exercises. After riding back, the fishing wasn't as good. I got 1 nice tuna and 2 heads. 4 wahoo on raider jigs. 
*
Update from 2/14/10 (mid-day) Roca Partida* 
Roca Partida is 80 degrees and sunny.

"Today is a bad day to be a jig on the Royal Star. All out ripper jig bite from grey light to 1 hour after dawn. Sharks were a problem again and casualties were high. *Lost 15 jigs*. It was about 1 fish per drop. I landed a 40lb. yellow fin in 92 seconds on Black hole rod and jigging master PE 6 reel. Several larger tuna to the mid 100's hooked and caught, but they were not biting jigs.

We had several trolling stops. I hooked 4 wahoo on jigs and lost several others. Wahoo fishing was fun today. I have NO raider jigs left, but 8oz. chrome hammered diamond jigs seem to be working just fine."

Not as part of the fishing report from Greg, but I thought that I'd include this. He stopped using the "expensive jigs" and started using the cheap "flea market jigs" because he's not throwing the good stuff at the sharks any more.

*Update 2/14/10 late day* 
"We spent awhile looking for tuna in shark free waters off Roca Partidia, but we were unsucessful. We headed back inside. I hooked 3 wahoo 40-50 lb. on 8oz. hammered diamond jigs. Tonight we head 160 miles to Clarion Island, we hope to be there for 5 days."


----------



## hog

​


ksong said:


> From his friend Gregs long range report
> "I have NO raider jigs left, but 8oz. chrome hammered diamond jigs seem to be working just fine."
> 
> I hooked 3 wahoo 40-50 lb. on 8oz. hammered diamond jigs.."


We spend lots of money buying all kinds, shapes, colors, lengths, brands, sizes, but the OLE STAND BY *a plain ole boring hammered diamond jig *comes thru again :biggrin:

Is there really a better jig in the world?

Im sure there are 100's of better ones, but like the say in the American Express commercials---"

The Hammered Diamond Jig , dont go on a fishing trip with out it!"
:cheers:









Fellas, to be able to afford go on a long range trip like that out of San Diego for a couple of weeks would truly be a trip of a life time (for me it would).. WOW!

Be sure and get your friend Greg to post his pictures...

Hog​​


----------



## ksong

hog said:


> We spend lots of money buying all kinds, shapes, colors, lengths, brands, sizes, but the OLE STAND BY *a plain ole boring hammered diamond jig *comes thru again :biggrin:​
> Is there really a better jig in the world?​
> Im sure there are 100's of better ones, but like the say in the American Express commercials---"​
> The Hammered Diamond Jig , dont go on a fishing trip with out it!"​
> ​


I never go on a jigging trip without 8 oz hammered diamond jigs. 

'Diamonds are forever.'


----------



## jerrybarnes13

*Hurricane Bank trip*

Hi Kil, being from So Cal and have fished most of the boats there, which one did you have in mind ??


----------



## ksong

jerrybarnes13 said:


> Hi Kil, being from So Cal and have fished most of the boats there, which one did you have in mind ??


MY priority is the Intrepid. They gave me a good deal for 13 days Hurricane Bank, but they can not give dates from Nov t0 Jan as they consider those dates are prime dates. They suggested the trip in April.
As you know, if there is shark or weather problem in Hurricane Bank, nowhere we can go.

I have another boat in contact out of San Diego with good reputation.

I am trying to see any possibility to charter a Mexican boat out of Cabos to fish Nov/Dec. It is only 450 miles to Hurricane Bank from Cabos and we can fish Lower Bank or off PV if we have shark problem or weather problem to fish Hurricane Bank.

I am also looking for an opportunity to fish cloes Clarion Island with permit.
If it happens, It will be a 'dream comes true'.


----------



## dolphinslayer1

let me know the development, I have been wanting to go down there for years to fish the giant yellowfin. If it becomes a for sure go, after november let me know because I usually get a 15k check for november and that would be perfest timing to go. thanks


----------



## ksong

I had a chance to talk with Capt Tim of the Royal Star. He seems he was overwhelmed by Thai fishermen's performace with spinning reels on the recent tagging trip to Revillagigedo Islands. 
I told him they would have landed cow with spinning gears if they had encountered cow. 
I have been planning to arrange a charter to fish Hurrincane Banks for jigging and popping. After I talked with Tim, I am inclined to charter the Royal Star for 10 day jigging and popping trip to Revillagigedo Islands out of Cabos in April, 2011.


----------

